# ich medicine hurt snails?



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

does ich medicine hurt snails?

i really need to know ASAP


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

copper based meddication hurts all invertabrates. I would remove your snails to avoid harm(i think your snails are bueties by the way)


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

If its a malachite green based med then you should be ok, all my rams horns made it through when I had to use it..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry for hijacking your thread, but what about flourish?


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> sorry for hijacking your thread, but what about flourish?


You mean, will Flourish hurt snails?
It hasn't hurt mine.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

thank you very much


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wut about iodine?


----------

